# Anyone Know About What Year This Is?



## Sigh1961

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/bik/5745845163.html

it was just posted 13 hours ago and it won't be there long at $50.


----------



## rollfaster

Late 60s. Nice price!


----------



## momo608

Well go get it!

We have a thread asking how far you would drive to buy a bike. Most of us have enough bikes, too many probably, it would have to be something pretty special to drive hours and hours to go get it. 

You forgot about the copy and paste thing already?


----------



## Sigh1961

momo608 said:


> Well go get it!
> 
> We have a thread asking how far you would drive to buy a bike. Most of us have enough bikes, too many probably, it would have to be something pretty special to drive hours and hours to go get it.
> 
> You forgot about the copy and paste thing already?




Lol, no, I still remember.  I was on the wife's Apple laptop, and could'nt get it to copy.  I have no luck with those Apple computers, strictly a PC man.  It looks like it might clean up pretty good, and it is only 45 minutes from me.  The wife is going to have a cow when she gets home. I went from having no bikes last month to having six(if I pick up this one)now.  We just went through the garage and got rid of a bunch of stuff so we can get both cars in this winter.  Now it is a bike shop.  Anyone have a couch I can crash on for awhile?


----------



## rhenning

For what its worth the Varsity is more like mid 1960s.  Pre 1968 as it has down tube shifters.  My guess would be more like 1966 because of the coppertone color.  Roger


----------



## Metacortex

That looks like a 1966 Varsity Tourist. That was the last year for downtube shifters and the first year it came with the color matched saddle. Fenders were also standard on these. It appears to be unmolested and original. Here are the dealer spec. pages (note a previous year black saddle is pictured, but the correct ones are shown in the parts listing


----------



## Sigh1961

rhenning said:


> For what its worth the Varsity is more like mid 1960s.  Pre 1968 as it has down tube shifters.  My guess would be more like 1966 because of the coppertone color.  Roger



Looks like it in the catalog.  If I am reading it right, it looks like the tourist and sport are the same bike, with the only differences being the seat, handlebars and the addition of fenders.

*Schwinn Varsity sport*
with fenders 10-speed
The popular Schwinn Varsity 10-speed sports bicycle equipped for all-weather riding. All specifications same as Schwinn Varsity Sport, but with fenders, Radiant Coppertone, Sky blue, Violet.


219 Varsity Sport, 19" frame....$74.95
221 Varsity Sport, 21" frame....$74.95
223 Varsity Sport, 23" frame....$74.95
*Schwinn varsity Sport*
10-speed
First choice of value minded sports cyclists. Sprint derailleur, 38 to 96 gear, caliper brakes, hooded brake levers, Srint racing style saddle, sport pedals, 27" x 1 1/4 sports touring tires. Radiant Coppertone, sky blue, violet.


119 Varsity Sport, 19" frame....$69.95
121 Varsity Sport, 21" frame....$69.95
123 Varsity Sport, 23" frame....$69.95
*Try this Test for Yourself...*
Demonstrate the extra power you can get by riding in the crouch position with drop handlebars. Sit erect in a straight chair with both feet flat on the floor in front of you in normal position. Press down and notice the limited amount of force you exert. Now lean forward and move your feet back under your body. Now you can lift yourself out of the chair with the increased leverage. This same principle greatly increases your pedal power when you ride with drop bars in the crouch position used by all professional riders. Once you master it, you'll never ride in any other way.




*Schwinn Varsity Tourist*
10-speed
Smooth-riding touring lightweight with Sprint derailleur, 38 to 96 gear, comfortable mattress saddle, chrome plated fenders, front and rear caliper brakes, touring handlebars, 27" x 1 1/4 nylon sports touring tires. Radiant coppertone, sky blue, violet.


919 Varsity Tourist, 19" frame....$69.95
921 Varsity Tourist, 21" frame....$69.95
923 Varsity Tourist, 23" frame....$69.95


----------



## Sigh1961

ok, he called me back.  It's mine, going to go pick it up after work tonight.  Does anyone think it would hurt the value if I converted it from "Tourist" to "Sport" configuration?


----------



## Metacortex

I would jump on that in a second for $50.



Sigh1961 said:


> Looks like it in the catalog.  If I am reading it right, it looks like the tourist and sport are the same bike, with the only differences being the seat, handlebars and the addition of fenders.




The pedals are also different (platform vs. rattrap). Also note that the Varsity Sport was available with Fenders that year:





It won't hurt the value to convert from Tourist to Sport if you keep the Tourist saddle, handlebars/grips/levers and pedals. Note that the drop (Sport) handlebars do use different brake levers and cables as well.


----------



## Sigh1961

Metacortex said:


> I would jump on that in a second for $50.
> 
> 
> 
> The pedals are also different (platform vs. rattrap). Also note that the Varsity Sport was available with Fenders that year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't hurt the value to convert from Tourist to Sport if you keep the Tourist saddle, handlebars/grips/levers and pedals. Note that the drop (Sport) handlebars do use different brake levers and cables as well.



I have already jumped and landed, my friend.  Picking it up tonight after work.  Along with some sort of nice jewelry for my wife so she doesn't kick me out for bring home yet another bicycle.  The list so far:

1975 Schwinn Speedster 3 Speed Flamboyant Red
1977 Schwinn Ladies Collegiate Sport 5 Speed Lime Green
1973 Schwinn Ladies Suburban 5 Speed Opaque Blue
1972 Schwinn Ladies Breeze 3 Speed Burgandy
1975 Schwinn Continental 10 Speed Sky Blue
1966 Schwinn Varsity Tourist 10 Speed Coppertone

I am looking forward to adding this mid-60's model to the lineup.


----------



## Schwinn499

Sigh1961 said:


> I have already jumped and landed, my friend.  Picking it up tonight after work.  Along with some sort of nice jewelry for my wife so she doesn't kick me out for bring home yet another bicycle.  The list so far:
> 
> 1975 Schwinn Speedster 3 Speed Flamboyant Red
> 1977 Schwinn Ladies Collegiate Sport 5 Speed Lime Green
> 1973 Schwinn Ladies Suburban 5 Speed Opaque Blue
> 1972 Schwinn Ladies Breeze 3 Speed Burgandy
> 1975 Schwinn Continental 10 Speed Sky Blue
> 
> I am looking forward to adding this mid-60's model to the lineup.



The force is strong with this one..


----------



## Dale Alan

Schwinn499 said:


> The force is strong with this one..



Ditto


----------



## Dale Alan

Sigh1961 said:


> ok, he called me back.  It's mine, going to go pick it up after work tonight.  Does anyone think it would hurt the value if I converted it from "Tourist" to "Sport" configuration?



I don't believe it will hurt the value,but if you bought it to resell it may hurt your profit .Buying bars,levers,cables/housing,etc. will add up


----------



## Sigh1961

Dale Alan said:


> I don't believe it will hurt the value,but if you bought it to resell it may hurt your profit .Buying bars,levers,cables/housing,etc. will add up



Unless there is something drastically wrong with this one, I think it is going into the permanent collection.  I have already been looking at prices for one of those wooden sheds for the back yard so I have more storage space.  Cleaned up the basement so I can make a winter workshop down there.


----------



## GTs58

Converting a nice tourist to a sport would be a losing situation if you ask me. Finding the correct parts will be hard and costly so I suggest leaving it and then look for yet another bike, in the Sport version. 1964 thru 67 was the Sprint era, my personal favorite.

Here's a 67 model and it looks like it's in nice condition, 75 bucks.    http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/5740923299.html


----------



## Sigh1961

GTs58 said:


> Converting a nice tourist to a sport would be a losing situation if you ask me. Finding the correct parts will be hard and costly so I suggest leaving it and then look for yet another bike, in the Sport version. 1964 thru 67 was the Sprint era, my personal favorite.
> 
> Here's a 67 model and it looks like it's in nice condition, 75 bucks.    http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/5740923299.html



Phoenix is a little out of my travel distance, but I get what you are saying.  I just got home with the bike, and it will stay in the tourist configuration.  The paint isn't as nice as I had hoped, but it was $50.  It will still clean up very nicely and be a great addition to my collection.  The right Varsity Sport will turn up, I am sure.


----------



## Sigh1961

Schwinn499 said:


> The force is strong with this one..



The Force is strong, but the knowledge is weak.  Thankfully, I have The Cabe Academy, where a new Jedi can learn from the many Masters and attain greater knowledge and learn to use the force to battle the evils of rust and neglect.  Thank you to all of you for sharing your wisdom and your love of these great old bikes.  Now I just need unlimited time and money........


----------



## Sigh1961

After picking up this bike, the rear fender is mashed up pretty bad.  I don't think I can pound that out, so I will be looking for a mid 60's rear fender if anyone on here has one lying around.  I read somewhere that there is someone on the Cabe that rolls out fenders?  Would I have to have it re-chromed if I had it rolled out? Probably less expensive to look for a pair on eBay.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Sigh1961 said:


> After picking up this bike, the rear fender is mashed up pretty bad.  I don't think I can pound that out, so I will be looking for a mid 60's rear fender if anyone on here has one lying around.  I read somewhere that there is someone on the Cabe that rolls out fenders?  Would I have to have it re-chromed if I had it rolled out? Probably less expensive to look for a pair on eBay.



The chrome plated fenders are easier to mar up. The earlier stainless fenders can be repolished. A replacement is easier in this case I suspect.


----------

